# big fat yes



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

We did it we got our yes. I wont sugar coated it was horrible and nerve racking but we got our yes and soooo happy. We are getting a new sw that we neet on wednesday as ours is movig to post adoption so ready to be matched x


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Fab news, congratulations! X


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations     Enjoy celebrating


----------



## petiteétoile (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations. It's a great feeling isn't it? 
Knowing it IS going to happen just a matter of time. 

Hope you've something nice planned to celebrate. X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations Sass x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous get the champers out x x x


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations! Xxxx


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Concrats Sass xxx


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Have a lovely evening with lots of celebration! Congrats!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Brilliant, many congratulations!!!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Wahoo congratulations to you both xxxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Great news! I hope you are celebrating in style!  

xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

really happy for you x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wooooooohoooooooo fantastic news. Time to celebrate....your going to be e a mummy!!!!!!!!! How good does that sound xxxx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful news, congratulations both of you.  Enjoy your celebrations. 

Best wishes,

Wyxie xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone, were celebrating by gutting and sortig our spare room. So excited x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooh, update your signature


----------

